# Light cord sinc on A55



## bunny99123 (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't have any lights, but a friend whom was going to let me borrow her's at a function. The light has a battery back. There is no place to put a cord on my A55. Is there an adaptor? Additionally, I don't have a transmitter. Thanks


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm guessing you need a sync terminal adapter? 
If so the Sony FA-ST1AM is what you need. 
Sony FA-ST1AM Sync Terminal Adapter - for Alpha & FA-ST1AM


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I'm guessing you need a sync terminal adapter?
> If so the Sony FA-ST1AM is what you need.
> Sony FA-ST1AM Sync Terminal Adapter - for Alpha & FA-ST1AM



Thank you!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2013)

and non-Sony types: PC Sync & Hot Shoe Adapters| B&H Photo Video


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Will check these sites out. Thank you


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 13, 2013)

If you get a sony flash you can use the ttl wirelessly and have the on camera flash trigger the off camera. Its a decent way to go for events and portraits unless you want to create very dramatic directional lighting.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 14, 2013)

Using studio flash is a problem with A55, i set up a studio lesson at our camera club, one member had an A55 i must have spent 30 minutes trying to get it to work in the end i had to loan him one of my cameras, as soon as i got home i googled it A55 Problem in Studio Use: Sony Alpha SLR/SLT Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
A55 design flaw- I have an inelegant solution but it is a solution
Entry level SLT and studio flash? - Dyxum forums - Page 1


----------

